# now this is an edit !!!!



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I enjoyed this


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn!! That was actually some pretty cool shit! 


Best GoPro POV footage I've seen so far!!!  :thumbsup:


----------

